# Big als boxing day



## shiver905 (Nov 2, 2010)

Im thinking about grabbing a 90 gal.
Im wondering if big als had a tank sale last boxing year.

what was the savings like?


This build will be
either

A standard 90 gal
(inwall)

Or a costom 36x28x18" eurobraced tank from NAFB.
This will cost me 300-350$
(Very sleek Elos style}
..

Im not shure which one i should get yet.
If the 90g is at a great price, thats where im heading.


----------



## sweet ride (Nov 16, 2010)

last year price on a standard 90 gallon tank at big al's was $159.99

Hope that helps! good luck with the build!


----------



## shiver905 (Nov 2, 2010)

thanks!


Now I hav eto make the hardest decision,

An in wall 90g would be VERY VERY easy to maintain.
But the costom tank will just look very very sleek..



what you guys think.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Which 'look' will you be the most happiest with? Otherwise, you may have an itch to upgrade sooner. Just some food for thought.


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

http://boxingday.redflagdeals.com/index.php/flyers2010/category/C22/

Its up!

Some decent deals


----------



## shiver905 (Nov 2, 2010)

Cypher said:


> Which 'look' will you be the most happiest with? Otherwise, you may have an itch to upgrade sooner. Just some food for thought.


Thats the problem,,

Im a fan of keeping this hobby as easy as possible.
Everything in a fish room is really easy,

But i also like the look of a sleek sexy tank.

So it comes down to function vs visuality..
I have no idea.

I really need to make up my mind.

BTW thanks for the boxing weekflyer


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I was told today that salt backets (I think it is 20kg), will be on sale.
Now it is around $49 and will be around $29.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

arc said:


> http://boxingday.redflagdeals.com/index.php/flyers2010/category/C22/
> 
> Its up!
> 
> Some decent deals


hmm, python or aqueon no spill is not there....i'll check the store during that day to see.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Page 4... 25' Aqueon, 29.99 



Holidays said:


> hmm, python or aqueon no spill is not there....i'll check the store during that day to see.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

carmenh said:


> Page 4... 25' Aqueon, 29.99


thanks, clearly i can't read


----------



## TJM (Dec 23, 2009)

What's a 125g regular price?


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

I know the regular price for the perfecto 75 gallon is $109 and the boxing day deal is $99. So I doubt there is a huge difference for the other tanks.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Maybe see some of you at the Hamilton store on boxing week!


----------



## vinjo (Dec 8, 2010)

Nothing about their aquarium lighting (except the leds..).. On the bigalsonline.com they have some sales for their lighting fixtures. Hopefully that'll be similar with ours.


----------



## lemuj (Dec 7, 2006)

Yep will be in Hamilton for sure as well. Hoping to find me 3ft long, deeper tank that no taller than 21 inches high. One of those oceanic perhaps.


----------



## Antoine Doinel (Dec 20, 2010)

Anyone know what the deals were like on live plants last year? Was going to buy during the Midnight Madness sale, but my tank had just begun cycling.

These forums are fantastic by the way. Been lurking all month, but I look forward to posting.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

No idea what the plant sales are like on Boxing Day, but BA Scarborough has 25% off on plants on Sundays.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Holidays said:


> hmm, python or aqueon no spill is not there....i'll check the store during that day to see.


They are opening at 8:00

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Antoine Doinel (Dec 20, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> No idea what the plant sales are like on Boxing Day, but BA Scarborough has 25% off on plants on Sundays.


Thanks. I'll definitely make the drive there if boxing day turns out to be a bust.


----------



## kmz (Jun 27, 2010)

Any ideas on what type of savings they have on aquarium packages? Looking for a 120XH or a 125 with a pine stand, lids & lights. These normally sell there for about $800.


----------



## noved (Jul 14, 2009)

What would the price of the 60 gallon marineland Ventura kit cost regularly and what is the normal price of a 120 gallon tank. Also does big als sell 48" 150 gallon tanks. If so how much would they be??? I'm not from a town that has a big als so I can't check myself so if anyone could be so kind I'd really appreciate it.


----------

